# skype 2.5.0.85 ne s'ouvre pas



## christianL (15 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous
Je viens d'installer skype 2.5.0.85 sur mon ibook G4 sous OS 10.3.9 avec 512 de sdram.
J'ai suivi le protocole donné sur le site de skype et j'ai réparé les autorisations du disque
mais impossible d'ouvrir l'application, l'icône bleue saute dans le dock et c'est tout.
Je précise que je n'ai pas de webcam et que je me suis inscrit à skype.
Une explication ? ou mieux une solution ?? 

Merci d'avance

CL


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2007)

Quelle est la fr&#233;quence d'horloge de ton iBook? Pour skype, le minimum est G4 800 Mz et il me semble qu'un seul mod&#233;le r&#233;pond a ces exigeances.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Quelle est la fréquence d'horloge de ton iBook? Pour skype, le minimum est G4 800 Mz et il me semble qu'un seul modéle répond a ces exigeances.


issu de la page skype de Skype 2.5 pour Mac



> *System requirements*
> Mac computer with G4 800 Mhz processor or faster.
> Mac OS X v10.3.9 Panther or later.
> 512 MB RAM.


----------



## christianL (15 Février 2007)

&#231;a je savais, j'ai un G4 &#224; 1,2 Mhz.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2007)

christianL a dit:


> ça je savais, j'ai un G4 à 1,2 Mhz.



Oui mais nous on ne le savait pas...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2007)

As tu des soucis de lancements avec d'autres applis?

Si c'est non c'est qu'il y a un souci avec CE fichier l&#224;
-
Avais tu une autre version de skype avant?

Perso j'emploierai la mesure simple
Si tu veux skype c'est que t'as le web , 
donc desinstalle proprement skype ( preferences et plist comprises)
et re-t&#233;lecharges et re-installes
-
et par ailleurs il y a un &#233;norme fil central skype qui pourrait aider
( le lire par la fin)
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=49291&page=42&highlight=skype


----------



## christianL (17 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
Non je n'ai pas de pb d'ouverture sur d'autres appli.
J'ai d&#233;sinstall&#233; et r&#233;install&#233; mais sans succ&#232;s
Sur la page de skype on parle d'une webcam requise or je n'en ai pas,
le pb ne serait-il pas l&#224; ?
Par ailleurs je voulais essayer une version de skype ant&#233;rieure mais impossible &#224;
trouver car je suis tjs redirig&#233; vers Skp 2.5
Quelqu'un pourrait me dire o&#249; d&#233;nicher &#231;a?
Cordial merci
CL


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2007)

christianL a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Non je n'ai pas de pb d'ouverture sur d'autres appli.
> J'ai désinstallé et réinstallé mais sans succès
> Sur la page de skype on parle d'une webcam requise or je n'en ai pas,
> ...



Ici en bas de page.


----------



## christianL (17 Février 2007)

Merci
Ca a l'air de fonctionner avec la v. 1.5.0.80
Je vous tiens au courrant...


----------



## christianL (18 Février 2007)

Oui, cette antique version fonctionne parfaitement.
Visiblement, si je puis dire, la version 2.5 pour mac aime bien &#234;tre film&#233;e...
La visiophonie sera pour plus tard en ce qui me concerne.
En attendant merci pour le d&#233;pannage.
CL


----------

